# Shoutbox aktualisierung mal wieder defekt



## Wynn (7. Juli 2016)

Wenn länger als 10 bis 20 sekunden man nichts getippt hat muss man f5 drücken um zu sehen was getippt wurde / was man getippt hat.

 

tippt man aber schnell hintereinander dann sieht man es

 

Derzeit Ogil,Schrottinator und ich betroffen

 

Problem besteht mit firefox schrotti, mobil ogil und chrome ich

 

Bei gelegenheit fixen bitte


----------



## ZAM (7. Juli 2016)

So viel zu "Never touch a running system" ... unschön, wenn das ohne getouched zu werden dann trotzdem auf einmal rumspinnt - warum auch immer. -.-

Geht wieder - Danke für den Hinweis.


----------

